# Q45 VLSD, axles, brakes



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok, so I picked up a VLSD with axles and rear brakes out of a 1991 Infinity Q45 from the junkyard yesterday. I get the old diff and axles out and put them up next to the Q45 ones. The axle shafts from the Q45 have 6 bolts, are a little bit longer and have a slightly larger diameter than my stock 240 ones. The diffy will fit with the rear cover replaced. Im kinda wondering why people have posted that a Q45 diff will swap in without mods when obviously it will not work the way it is. Can I change the CV end from the 240 on to the Q's shaft to make it work? If anyone has any helpful info on this swap please let me know. I will try and post pics later. Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Do the Q45 output flanges have the same pattern as the 240SX which uses 3 sets of 2. If so, then the original 240sx axle shafts should bolt up.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

No, the holes are evenly spaced on the Q45, so they won't bolt up. I also took out the axle stubs to see if they would swap, but no dice.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow... Loads of info here...

http://www.ka24development.com/vlsd.html


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

If anyone is interested in a 91 Q45 VLSD and axle shafts with spindles, hubs, axles, rotors, calipers, ebrake cables send me a message. Car had 107k miles on it.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

lostmenoggin said:


> If anyone is interested in a 91 Q45 VLSD and axle shafts with spindles, hubs, axles, rotors, calipers, ebrake cables send me a message. Car had 107k miles on it.


how much for just the vlsd and axles?


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

How does $150 + shipping sound?


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

Took it back hoping to get a refund, but all they would give me was junkyard credit. Went looking around this fenced off area I hadn't ever looked before and found a 92 j30 with VLSD and axles. They're pulling it for me tomorrow. From what I've gathered this *SHOULD* work. I'm soo tired of this one wheel drive crap...


----------

